# X-Men: Days of Future Past Trailer



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2013)

Dramatic.

[video=youtube;pK2zYHWDZKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK2zYHWDZKo[/video]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 29, 2013)

Linking the universes, it looks like.  X-Men first Class with the Last Stand.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 29, 2013)

I spy a Bishop. My favourite X person is finally in the house of Marvel movies.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree, I think that was Bishop.  Was that also a Blink I spied?

And frankly, I'm not terribly worried about "linking" the Last Stand to First Class to anything.  Marvel has always had fun with their alternate universes and that explains so many inconsistencies between the movies quite easily (example, how did Emma get de-aged and lose her telepathy for Wolverine after being a kick-ass 60's hair damsel?  How are Scott and Havok related in this universe?  Why did Mystique never acknowledge her adopted relationship with Charles?  Whatever new holes the Wolverine introduced.  And so-on.  So much easier if you just say "eh, they're different universes.  Similarities and shared history are only speculative till confirmed in-movie).

Either way, I'll probably see it.  I'm still digging comic book movies and that they brought Bryan Singer (sp?) back is a good sign as X2 was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 30, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:


> I agree, I think that was Bishop.  Was that also a Blink I spied?



It is indeed Bishop and Blink.



> Whatever new holes the Wolverine introduced.  And so-on.  So much easier if you just say "eh, they're different universes.  Similarities and shared history are only speculative till confirmed in-movie).



=


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 30, 2013)

Hrm.  So I'm thinking this movie will essentially overwrite X-Men 2 & 3 (and maybe 1), allowing for the return of Jean Grey & Cyclops.  I think the "future" is now (2013), and Wolverine is going back to the 1970's to improve things?

I was thinking it's a bummer that the use of Sunspot kind of kills a New Mutants movie, but it actually doesn't if it changes events.


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 30, 2013)

Picard lives!


----------



## tomBitonti (Oct 30, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> Hrm.  So I'm thinking this movie will essentially overwrite X-Men 2 & 3 (and maybe 1), allowing for the return of Jean Grey & Cyclops.  I think the "future" is now (2013), and Wolverine is going back to the 1970's to improve things?
> 
> I was thinking it's a bummer that the use of Sunspot kind of kills a New Mutants movie, but it actually doesn't if it changes events.




Could the scenes of Picard as professor X be from an unrealized future?  That seems to fit better.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 30, 2013)

If they bring back Cyclops I'm totes out.  He's terrible.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 30, 2013)

Why? He has super strong neck muscles!


----------



## Abraxas (Oct 30, 2013)

I am flat out tired of Wolverine.
The only positive I can see from this movie is we may get Cyclops back and see more of Colossus (if not in this movie, perhaps in a future one). Both of those characters I would prefer to see more of than Wolverine.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 30, 2013)

It looks boring. 

I mean it's a super hero movie. It shouldnt look boring. 

Superman Returns was a super hero movie. 

It should not have been boring. 

but it was boring. 

Common Denominator? 

Brian Singer. 

Which is confusing to me because X-Men and X2 WERE NOT boring. In fact X2 (which is still my favorite X-Men movie EVER. The opening sequence with Nightcrawlers attack on the oval office is still one of the best action set pieces involving superpowers ever put to live action film) is REALLY good. 

So while the trailer is boring. (BOO!) Lets hope tha actual movie is more like X2. (YAY!)


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 30, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Why? He has super strong neck muscles!




That's true.  And we all know that neck muscles are vastly more important than charater concept, development and acting.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 30, 2013)

Arnold agrees!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey!  Conan was well written, developed _and _acted!


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 30, 2013)

The first one, sure. So were Predator and Terminator 2. What was your point?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Hey!  Conan was well written, developed _and _*acted*!



Only because Arnold's lines were very few. The more lines Arnold is given in a movie, the worse the movie is.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 30, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Only because Arnold's lines were very few. The more lines Arnold is given in a movie, the worse the movie is.



Word.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 30, 2013)

tomBitonti said:


> Could the scenes of Picard as professor X be from an unrealized future?  That seems to fit better.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> TomB



Not likely. Didn't you see the end of The Wolverine?


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 30, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> If they bring back Cyclops I'm totes out.  He's terrible.




The actor or the character?  I think the character has a lot of potential; I'm not at all enthralled with the actor.  Personally, I didn't like the character either until the past 10 years or so, so a reboot of Cyclops has better material to work with now than it did when X1 came out.

And Halle Berry as Storm just hurts me.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 30, 2013)

ShinHakkaider said:


> It looks boring.



There was a weird dearth of action feeling in the trailer.

Edit: after rewatching it, I think it's the music.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 31, 2013)

goldomark said:


> The first one, sure. So were Predator and Terminator 2. What was your point?




That you were wrong about something.  Or something.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Only because Arnold's lines were very few. The more lines Arnold is given in a movie, the worse the movie is.




Lies!!  Get to da choppa!!



Nellisir said:


> The actor or the character?  I think the character has a lot of potential; I'm not at all enthralled with the actor.  Personally, I didn't like the character either until the past 10 years or so, so a reboot of Cyclops has better material to work with now than it did when X1 came out.
> 
> And Halle Berry as Storm just hurts me.




Both.  The character is whiny and lame and the actor made him whinier and lamerer.  Srsly, watching the first movie made me want to see Jean get it on with Wolvie just to maybe make Cy suicide himself to death.  

And Halle Berry?  She hawt, yo.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 31, 2013)

Bah, I really liked the new version. Why saddle it with the old tired version?


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 31, 2013)

and this thread went way over stupid.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 1, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> Cyclops is a bit less whiny in the comics now.  Gone from my least favorite to one of my most favorite characters.




Don't care about the comics - this is movie talk and the character in the movies was a whiny puke.  Oh, and his power is kinda stoopid, too.  



> No accounting for taste, yo. And she nothing like Storm. Ain't got the height, the attitude, the charisma, the presence. Yo.




She don't need none of that what with the rest of her.  You seen Swordfish, brah?


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 1, 2013)

nope


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok, turn in your man card and go join RH in that room.


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 2, 2013)

nope


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 2, 2013)

I am sorry, I do not speak smiley.

You seem upset and feel the need to justify the loss of your man card. It happens when man cards are lost. There there. There there.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 2, 2013)

Hopefully it is more like X-men and X-2 than XO:W or XM:FC. It may inherit some of the problems, but at least they have fixed the horrible design on Beast.
Was that Rachel? The Hound/Daughter of Cyclops&Jean Grey?

Not sure who was responsible for Superman Returns being boring. Probably some WB or DC exec making over-riding decisions, even though the results sucked.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 2, 2013)

goldomark said:


> You seem upset and feel the need to justify the loss of your man card. It happens when man cards are lost. There there. There there.





Don't make it personal.  Stop taking jabs at people's egos, please and thank you.

I hope that's clear.  If you don't speak mod-orange-text, please send a PM or an e-mail to the moderator of your choice to discuss it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2013)

jonesy said:


> I spy a Bishop. My favourite X person is finally in the house of Marvel movies.



I saw him too! Bishop was always one of my favorite X-Force characters.

Looks really exciting. I like the idea of linking the two universes. I wonder how much glimpsing into the future we are gonna get to see. Will we see Apocalypse? I have always been a fan of post-apocalyptic fiction in comics, literature and gaming. And X-Men is my favorite Marvel franchise. The X-Men trilogy movies were largely meh, but First Class really brought it back and scored a home run.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 5, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I saw him too! Bishop was always one of my favorite X-Force characters.



I didn't get that excited to see him. The guy didn't really scream "Bishop" to me. It was more like, "hey there's the only black guy in the trailer, that must be Bishop". But it's just the trailer, maybe he will be better in the movie.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> I didn't get that excited to see him. The guy didn't really scream "Bishop" to me. It was more like, "hey there's the only black guy in the trailer, that must be Bishop". But it's just the trailer, maybe he will be better in the movie.



We only got a split second to see him, and he did have Bishop's "look," at least to me. I think the only characters with more than a brief line are Wolverine, Magneto, and Xavier. I think Wolverine has been a bit overdone in previous years and this looks a lot like "Wolverine goes back in time to save the world" to me, which is getting a bit trite. I hope we get to see more of them team, at the very least he has to be working with the team from First Class.

In my ideal world, this movie will take place in the actual future for _at least_ the first 30 minutes before we see the going back in time bit. I really would like to see some X-Force vs. Apocalypse action and seeing them ultimately failing which forces the X-Men in the present day to concoct their scheme to go back in time to fix things. Don't get me wrong. I loved First Class, but if it's just going to be a Wolverine movie, I will be a little disappointed.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 6, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> We only got a split second to see him, and he did have Bishop's "look," at least to me. I think the only characters with more than a brief line are Wolverine, Magneto, and Xavier. I think Wolverine has been a bit overdone in previous years and this looks a lot like "Wolverine goes back in time to save the world" to me, which is getting a bit trite. I hope we get to see more of them team, at the very least he has to be working with the team from First Class.



It reflects the comic, Wolverine has been over done in them too.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 6, 2013)

goldomark said:


> It reflects the comic, Wolverine has been over done in them too.




Yeah, Wolverine character is about as over-rated and over-hyped as Dark Knight Returns or Watchmen.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 6, 2013)

He dropped in popularity and is less present. Now it is Iron Man who has the gift of ubiquity. He is even with the Guardian of the Galaxy.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 6, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> We only got a split second to see him, and he did have Bishop's "look," at least to me. I think the only characters with more than a brief line are Wolverine, Magneto, and Xavier. I think Wolverine has been a bit overdone in previous years and this looks a lot like "Wolverine goes back in time to save the world" to me, which is getting a bit trite. I hope we get to see more of them team, at the very least he has to be working with the team from First Class.
> 
> In my ideal world, this movie will take place in the actual future for _at least_ the first 30 minutes before we see the going back in time bit. I really would like to see some X-Force vs. Apocalypse action and seeing them ultimately failing which forces the X-Men in the present day to concoct their scheme to go back in time to fix things. Don't get me wrong. I loved First Class, but if it's just going to be a Wolverine movie, I will be a little disappointed.



Yeah Wolverine is my favorite character and even I'll agree that he has been overused. But he had a pretty heavy role in the comics, IIRC.

I definitely want to see some of the future action before they travel back. I'm also interested in how they explain the professor's return. He hinted that it had to do with his powers (or maybe someone else's powers) but that was it. Personally, I was hoping that they would leave him dead and then it would be the changes to the timestream that would alter history and keep him alive.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> Yeah Wolverine is my favorite character and even I'll agree that he has been overused. But he had a pretty heavy role in the comics, IIRC.
> 
> I definitely want to see some of the future action before they travel back. I'm also interested in how they explain the professor's return. He hinted that it had to do with his powers (or maybe someone else's powers) but that was it. Personally, I was hoping that they would leave him dead and then it would be the changes to the timestream that would alter history and keep him alive.



At the end of X3 you see how the professor comes back to life. Post credit scene. 

[video=youtube;ZSkn3KYwmtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSkn3KYwmtc[/video]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

I have to admit I am a big fan of Wolverine. He is a great hero and anti-hero (depending on the circumstance). He has a compelling backstory (even as ret-conned as it has become) and an awesome suite of powers which still have their limits and vulnerabilities. There is something of a romanticism about lone-wolves in North American culture as well which I believe grants him a great deal of popularity. But even in the comics he has been far too ubiquitous. Just check out his Marvel page or his Wikipedia entry. He's been on practically every Marvel team in existence at one point or another. I get that he is a popular character and Marvel/Disney want to milk it to its fullest extent. But there are fans out there with other favorite characters. Cyclops has always been my personal favorite (not the movie version, but the comic versions). And X-Men has always been about teamwork and overcoming adversity. Turning the X-Men brand into a Wolverine fetish diminishes the message and the true appeal of the franchise.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 6, 2013)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/WolverinePublicity


> Iron Man: "A Wolverine appearance? How novel. Seriously, this is the third time I've run into you this week..."





> Cyclops: Since when are you in the Avengers anyway, Wolverine?
> Wolverine: I was getting bored only being on three teams while having my own solo adventures. A guy's got to live a little.





> From the She Hulk comics:
> Wolverine: I'm an X-man and on TWO Avengers teams. Multitasking is my mutant power (Don't tell anyone).





> Cyclops assigning teams to deal with the latest return of the Dark Phoenix. Team A is sent, with Wolverine, to track down Phoenix. Team B, with Wolverine, ( "Uh..." ) is sent to defend from an inevitable attack by the Brotherhood of Evil, and Team C, with Wolverine, to have adventures in Europe, or something.
> Wolverine: Now wait just a—!


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 6, 2013)

goldomark said:


> At the end of X3 you see how the professor comes back to life. Post credit scene.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZSkn3KYwmtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSkn3KYwmtc[/video]



That doesn't actually explain how he's not disintegrated.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> That doesn't actually explain how he's not disintegrated.



Isn't that a different body? It looks to me like someone different.

Though, then the question would be how does he get his own body back for Days of Future Past.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 6, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Isn't that a different body? It looks to me like someone different.
> 
> Though, then the question would be how does he get his own body back for Days of Future Past.



Yeah, it all seems kind of weird. Like weird even for a movie about mutants that can fly, control weather, live forever, and shoot lasers from their eyes.

And if he was somehow able to reconstruct his body later on, why didn't he just go ahead and make himself able to walk again?


----------



## jonesy (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> And if he was somehow able to reconstruct his body later on, why didn't he just go ahead and make himself able to walk again?



Huh. Out of all the odd things that's one I hadn't even thought of.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> That doesn't actually explain how he's not disintegrated.



Hey, it's X3! I'm surprised my mind didn't block the memories of me seeing it.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Hey, it's X3! I'm surprised my mind didn't block the memories of me seeing it.




There's a third X-Men movie?  What ... I mean ... so, is there, like, a second Matrix movie, too?


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol, no. What I want is a D&D movie. That would be fun to see.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, a D&D movie would be totes awesome!  I wonder if they'll ever make one.


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 6, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Isn't that a different body? It looks to me like someone different.



Yeah, I think the body appears in the very beginning of the movie or something - a person with no brain function.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 7, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Isn't that a different body? It looks to me like someone different.
> 
> Though, then the question would be how does he get his own body back for Days of Future Past.




Maybe he doesn't. But he somehow still is a powerful telepath, so maybe it's just an illusion? 



Spoiler



(But why is he a powerful telepath if he just took over some random braindead dude's body - or was he not randomly selected, but carefully chosen because he had the same mutation?)



Could also be something timey wimey.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 8, 2013)

He took over that particular body because it had no consciousness in it. And as in the case of the Shadow King, he could conceivably keep his powers while in another's body.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 12, 2013)

calronmoonflower said:


> He took over that particular body because it had no consciousness in it. And as in the case of the Shadow King, he could conceivably keep his powers while in another's body.



I am not a Comic Book / Marvel expert, so I have no idea who or what Shadow King is.

But I figure if I would strike "conceivable" in that sentence and replace it with "conveniently", it works well enough for comic/superhero movie logic.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 12, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Though, then the question would be how does he get his own body back for Days of Future Past.




Good question.  When he pulls the trick in the comics, it is into a cloned body...

One possibility: Days of Futures Past is a time travel story.  The events of the movie change the timeline slightly, so he never has to enter the new body to begin with.

Another Possibility:  Days of Futures Past is a time travel story.  The events we see in that movie that include Professor X occur *before* Phoenix disintegrates his original body.

Another Possibility: He spends some time hanging out in the borrowed body, and then gets a cloned body by the time we seem him in DoFP.  He is kept in a wheelchair by psychosomatic issues (this happened in the comics - eventually he walks again, and then gets his spine broken).


----------

